# English Speaking Accreddited Colleges?



## Syntaxfree (May 17, 2012)

Hello all, 

Please forgive me if I am in the wrong forum or if I'm asking a question that has been asked before, I am new to the forum and still learning how to navigate. 


Anyway, my fiance lives in Cambodia and I would like to go back to school somewhere not to far away from her if possible. I have yet to even finish my associates degree but would love to continue my education in Cambodia, Thailand, or anywhere in the region so long as the school is accredited and teaches in English as, I am not yet proficient in Khmer or any other language for that matter so, I would need to study in my native tongue. 

I would like to continue majoring in science and would love to able to study somewhere not so far from Cambodia but I'm not sure if there are any schools that can accommodate my needs in S.E. Asia. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, 

James


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If I were you, I would look at:

Study in Thailand: TU Thammasat University international program in English

From that page, also investigate Chulalongkorn U, Mahidol U, Kasetsart U and AIT.

I know nothing about Webster U and Stamford International U, but as a fussy person, I would not try any other universities in Thailand. I am Thai and would like to say that I know what I am talking about on this occasion. Good luck!


----------



## Syntaxfree (May 17, 2012)

*Accredited colleges in S.E. Asia, Taught in English*

Thanks a lot Newforestcat,

I really appreciate your help with this. Now I'm just wondering if they offer student loans or grants to foreigners. Doubtful, though I am told that it's usually not quite as expensive studying overseas. I will certainly check out those links. Thanks again for giving me somewhere to start. Take Care.

James~


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

When I was at Uni in Thailand, 13-15 years ago, Thai students could get Student Loans (they still can but in stricter terms and less generous allowance) and rich Uni's such as Chula. were very generous with grants. I got a lot more back as grants comparing to the fees I paid. But I am a very grateful and helpful alumni now. 

I don't think foreign students can get Thai Student Loans. What you should do is check if there are grants that Thai govt offer foreign students. Maybe start at the Thai Embassy in the US. 

A state-owned uni possibly charges no more than $400 USD per term (two terms per year) but I suspect that the English/international courses they offer will be more expensive. When I was at Chula, there were very few International /English programs but they were, I think, about $400-1000 USD per term. I don't think it would have been much cheaper elsewhere. I never personally checked the $400-1000 USD figures; they came from friends.

AIT in Rangsit then only had Master degree courses but offered loads of grants to foreign students. There were European students there because of the grants and because studying there was cheaper than in some parts of Europe (unsure where except the UK, you almost pay nothing to study in a lot of EU countries now, as residents). If AIT have undergraduate courses now, you may get more chance of obtaining grants there. But do also check Chula, no other Thai Uni's are richer LOL.

Good luck!


----------



## Syntaxfree (May 17, 2012)

Thanks again Newforestcat!

I really appreciate you putting in the time to offer up some info. I will certainly check this out. Thank you, James


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

Defiantly no student loans but it is cheap enough. I think tuition for a foreign student at Chiang Mai University is only 20,000 Baht per semester in a humanities program BA level, obviously medicine, law, engineering that sort of thing will cost more.


----------



## nwlivewire (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a US Veteran and am heading to Thailand to attend University.

Since you are a US citizen (don't know if you're a Veteran or not), there is only one school in Thailand that is fully FAFSA eligible as it is a US school with it's main brick-and-mortar location in the US (Thailand's location is a "sattelite" location of the main US branch school). It is called Webster University - Thailand Branch - Main branch is in St. Louis, MO.) They teach in American English - your major degree programs are limited though. Credentials (diplomas) are automatically accepted in the US as Webster is a US accredited location in the US, and all their locations around the world are US accredited, and, in some locations, their diplomas are multi-nationally accredited. I THINK Webster/Thai campus is dually accredited.

It is near the city of Hua Hin in a city called Cha-am (sp?) - a coastal area city a few hours South by train/car from Bangkok. Again, it is the only US Thai-located school that has a fully accepted FAFSA program, is registered as a "legit" VA-funded location, and you have all the US IRS education tax credits, too. Go to the US website for Webster University (St, Louis, MO) and you can get direct emails to the Thai location from there, as well as all their other locations around the world.

The only other school I know about is in Chiang Mai, Thailand (NW Thailand) - 12 hours North-Westerly from Bangkok. It is NOT a FAFSA-approved university. But they also teach in American English and are VA-approved for the GI Bill. You can get US IRS education tax credits there, but they are not a FAFSA school as they do not have a brick-and-mortar location in the US.

It is called Payap University. There is an international airport in Chiang Mai. They teach in American English, already have about a dozen US Veterans attending there on their GI Bill, but are not FAFSA approved. US IRS tax credits are allowed. They are not DOE approved for US diploma credentials, but they are approved with Thai credentials which can carry through to other SE Asian Nations. This doesn't mean your diploma is not accepted in the US, it just means you may have many classes taken that are OK, but just need to get more classes to take in the US to get a US diploma later. Majors for a diploma are limited.

Payap University and Webster University are both in US English, so no worries there. Both have websites in English.

As a US Veteran, these are the only two schools of my choosing as they already know how to process the GI Bill paperwork, have US citizens already in their campus Administrative structure AND have Veteran students, too.

For me, if I can swing it financially, my first choice would be Payap University - just because of it's location in Thailand (great jumping off point to SE Asia). But Webster University offers me more US financial aid opportunities and are fully US diploma accredited, a situation that is valuable if I ever need a job in the US and need an immediately recognized diploma without doing further studies and taking on more educational expenses. Also, Webster has other locations around the world for you to attend, too. Check out their US website for their latest locations around the world.

Hope this helps.....

I plan to be in Thailand in 2 years and have done a ton of research on this. But what I have written is what will work for me.

Good luck!

V/r,
nwlivewire


----------

